# V: Blu Rays



## Superhero360 (9. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe hier die deutsche Version von "Alice im Wunderland" (Johnny Depp) und "Avatar" auf Blu Ray. Wie neu und ohne Kratzer.
*JE* Blu Ray Film 14 Euro inklusive Porto und Verpackung.

E:mail an: koushi_inaba@yahoo.de

cu
Superhero360


----------

